# Name that plant



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

OK, so I received some plants from a friend and don't remember what he told me they are, as well as there were a couple he was not sure of. PLease help.

This is a picture of my whole cutting tank so you can get an idea of relative sizes. It is a 16 g.










Here they are:

1.









2.









3. This is some type of volunteer orchid he god from some hawaiin moss.









4.









5.









6.









7.I know this is some sort of philo.... but....









8. The holes in this are actually part of the plant. Once it matures it has fairly large holes in it.









9. Some sort of Selaginella?









10. Also a volunteer from the moss









11. Grass.... ish... marginal


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ooookay, lets see....

1. *Looks like* Neoregelia "Pepper" (left) and Neo. crispata "Tigrina". The Neo. crispata has a white bloom so when it flowers later you'll know for sure. Very few Neos have a solid white bloom.

2. Looks like a weed but could be some sort of Impatiens.

3. Pretty sure thats Mediocalcar decoratum. 

4. Appears to be Microgramma heterophylla

5. Some sort of Episcia. There are tons of different varieties.

6. Don't have a clue on this one. *Looks like* an Episcia but also sorta kinda looks smooth and shiney like a Peperomia. We'll have to wait to see it flower. Nice plant.

7. This is called Philo. wend imbe some places and others its called, Philo. "Pin Cushion." Not sure if they are the same plant with 2 different names or 2 different plants. Look a lot alike.

8. You mentioned the holes this one gets so it could be Monstera obliqua. I know they get that as they mature.

9. Looks like good ol' Rainbow Moss, Selaginella uncinata.

10. Sygonium rayii. Excellent viv plant. Hates the dry.

11. Looks a heck of a lot like Mondo Grass.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

2 - Impatiens repens
3 - Looks like Epidendron polybulbon to me
6 - Gymnostachyum (Chamaeranthemum) venosum
7 - I think this is wend imbe and not 'Pincussion'. I have them growing side but side and Pincussion has much redder leaves and stems
8 - Could be a number of Monstera. You will have to wait (maybe years) to find out which)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mediocalcar decoratum









Epidendrum polybulbon


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have never seen Mediocalcar decoratum with 2 leaves as it looks in the photo. That's what I was basing my guess on. I'm sure itcould be but it could be something all together different also.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

My guess would be they fell off from rot. I've got some in a terrarium that looks like that b/c it doesn't like its spot too much.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

So do they like it drier? BTW Thanks Harry and Antone. I figured you two would answer this.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mediocalcar decoratum has done best for me when kept in medium light and has a chance to dry a bit. Appreciates some air flow too.

Outside I keep it in the shade and water every other day or so.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Hi,

#11 is an Acorus, probably A. gramineus pusillus. There is a more golden variety called A. g. p. aureus. It is an excellent marginal plant and although it closely resembles a grass is actually more closely related to the Aroids. #7 is a miniaturized form of P. wend-imbe. This variety is actually pretty interesting in that the typical cross is a rather large growing plant with spectacular, strap-like leaves. The form we started offering over ten years ago was a mutation out of tissue culture that prefers to multiply rather than mature so is perfect for terrarium culture. If all of the side shoots are trimmed off it can reach a respectable size of about 6" across but if left alone will put all of it's energy into producing new growths. P. 'Pin Cusion' has a similar origin but comes from a different Philodendron noted for it's red petioles and leaf undesides.

Richard


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok... a couple quick questions... the Phil. wende-imbe... How does it do with wetish feet? The grassish stuff (since there was not a concurence on what it was... either an Acorus or a Sygonium rayii) for those of you that think you know, how does it do under lower light conditions? I ask because I started planting tonight, and I need to move the grass stuff where it is very wet, but the light is not as strong as in other areas. I will get pictures tomorrow sometime. As of now I am mostly done planting except for some cuttings from harry (once I order them  ) and some bromeliads from you know who (once I re-order some.) This is all contingent of course on it getting above freezing before hell itself freezes over. Thank you for the plants I do have from a great gentlemen that has been very helpful with my many many many dart frogs questions.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

The grassy stuff is not Syngonium rayii. #10 is Syngonium rayii. I have a similar Acorus planted in a terrarium and it gets moderate light. It is doing well so I would try it and see how it does. You have a very nice collection of plants there and I think they will all do very well. Looking forward to a picture.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

A bit off topic. Will Syngonium rayii ever bloom in tanks? I bought one, and looks like a rhizome sneaked in with another order I made, so I got two.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I doubt it would ever bloom in a viv.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

#3 looks like it might be some Trichocerus sp. They are related to Telipogon and are weeds in my friends greenhouse. They have that funky two leaves with little bulb in the middle thing usually. Just MHO.
Josh


----------

